# Espn preseason FPI rankings



## toyota4x4h (Jul 27, 2015)

Tennessee is favored in 11 of 12 games..just saying. 

http://espn.go.com/college-football/team/fpi?id=2633&year=2015


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2015)

all i get from this link is that an offensive lineman by the name of Mosley got a DUI wednesday; a famous booster died, a receiver is leaving the team, and stub hub trying to sell tickets to your first 3 games which feature 2 cupcakes. Also an article about 2 orange players hoping to have a better season, and some videos.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 27, 2015)

go vols!!! and...

RIP Roy Adams one of the men who did what the NCAA tried to do all the way back the Bryant years.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 27, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Tennessee is favored in 11 of 12 games..just saying.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football/team/fpi?id=2633&year=2015



7-5......8-4 if yall beat UGA


No playoffs this year, but yall will definitely be better than the last few.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 27, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> all i get from this link is that an offensive lineman by the name of Mosley got a DUI wednesday; a famous booster died, a receiver is leaving the team, and stub hub trying to sell tickets to your first 3 games which feature 2 cupcakes. Also an article about 2 orange players hoping to have a better season, and some videos.



Typical bama fan cant read the area where it shows proj/res and the given percentage chance of winning. Green means over 50% red means under 50% just an fyi.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> 7-5......8-4 if yall beat UGA
> 
> 
> No playoffs this year, but yall will definitely be better than the last few.



where did you get 7-5. Im seeing 6-6 regular season, and thats with a carolina win.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 27, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> 7-5......8-4 if yall beat UGA
> 
> 
> No playoffs this year, but yall will definitely be better than the last few.



Im not saying we win 11 I still hope for 8-9 this is mostly to poke at the uga fans on here a little. Offseason drivel lol.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 27, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> where did you get 7-5. Im seeing 6-6 regular season, and thats with a carolina win.



I had 6-6, then I remembered they play Alabama. 






I figure they might surprise Arky or Mizzu.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2015)

i see loses to uga, bama, Arky, oklahoma, mizzou, and the gators. Wins over 3 cupcakes, plus vandy,Kentucky and carolina.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2015)

Interesting looking at some of the other teams forecasts:
Bama loses to UGA and Texas A&M 10-2
Georgia loses to Tennessee 11-1
Florida loses to Tennessee, Ole Miss, Mizzou, LSU, and UGA 7-5
Auburn loses to LSU, Arky, Ole Miss, UGA, TAMU, and Bama 6-6
USCe ( too many to list) 4-8

Just not seeing it. I DO see the Vol's being better than last year but not 11-1


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jul 27, 2015)

I think 6-6, I'm hearing alot of Tennessee talk on sports talk radio about Tennessee being a contender in the east (I guess they are running out of things to talk about) but I think its a year too early for them


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 27, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I think 6-6, I;m hearing alot of Tennessee talk on sports talk radio about Tennessee being a contender in the east (I guess they are running out of things to talk about) but I think its a year too early for them



Even at 6-6 they would be a contender for the east. 



I mean dadgum, if Arkansas were in the east they would be a contender too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Even at 6-6 they would be a contender for the east.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean dadgum, if Arkansas were in the east they would be a contender too.



yep. once heard a famous fisherman say that they were the best on the east.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jul 27, 2015)

so if I'm looking at that right it would be Ol Miss vs TN in in atl.
My money in on this not happening.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 27, 2015)

I predict UGA goes 12-0.

This is easy. I could make a good living doing this.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 27, 2015)

Uga beats Bama according to this. I'm ok with that my hatred to Bama is more than uga lol


----------



## elfiii (Jul 27, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Uga beats Bama according to this. I'm ok with that my hatred to Bama is more than uga lol



If Bama shows up high on crack and booze I like our chances.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jul 27, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Even at 6-6 they would be a contender for the east.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean dadgum, if Arkansas were in the east they would be a contender too.



Awwww Snap!!   You been talking with ODR lately??? How had the bass fishing been?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 27, 2015)

Son I would take a L to the vols for a 11-1 season.........


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 27, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Awwww Snap!!   You been talking with ODR lately??? How had the bass fishing been?



Well, Arkansas are the best team in the west.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I predict UGA goes 12-0.
> 
> This is easy. I could make a good living doing this.



you should be fine. Last month Iowa Boone and Crockett Browning Slayer GUARANTEED a dog title this season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> Son I would take a L to the vols for a 11-1 season.........



what about the gators


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2015)

Pass that joint over here, ya'll done got HIGH !!!


----------



## Throwback (Jul 27, 2015)

elfiii said:


> If Bama shows up high on crack and booze I like our chances.



Richt will pooch kick it again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2015)

throwback said:


> richt will pooch kick it again


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 28, 2015)

elfiii said:


> If Bama shows up high on crack and booze I like our chances.




I see Georgia bringing the smack down.  I see it so much that I bought season tickets!


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Jul 28, 2015)

Lol at some of yalls outlook on the Vols. Some can see it coming. Others are going to be in for a rude awakening. This year is going to be sweet. 

GBO


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 28, 2015)

DaddyFatracks said:


> Lol at some of yalls outlook on the Vols. Some can see it coming. Others are going to be in for a rude awakening. This year is going to be sweet.
> 
> GBO



Keep counting those chickens before they hatch.......... Kool aide for all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I see Georgia bringing the smack down.  I see it so much that I bought season tickets!





Unicoidawg said:


> Keep counting those chickens before they hatch.......... Kool aide for all.


----------

